# docela dost unavený



## erico

Ahoj
When I read  "_docela dost unavený_", I translated it "tired to death". 
But I found this translation "I am very tired". This is very simple. 
what situation is "_docela dost unavený_" ? 
Would you tell me plase ?
Dekuji


----------



## winpoj

No, "docela dost unavený" means neither "tired to death" nor "very tired".

It's a bit verbose expression meaning quite tired / fairly tired.

Personally, I think that if you are "docela dost unavený", you are more tired than "docela unavený" but less tired than "dost unavený".


----------



## erico

winpoj said:


> No, "docela dost unavený" means neither "tired to death" nor "very tired".
> 
> It's a bit verbose expression meaning quite tired / fairly tired.
> 
> Personally, I think that if you are "docela dost unavený", you are more tired than "docela unavený" but less tired than "dost unavený".



Thank you very much for your explanation, winpoj. I understood it


----------



## mishiczka

"Docela dost unaveny" is a bit of a weird way of saying "quite tired".  If someone says that, it usually means they probably won't go party that night


----------



## swedrup

I agree with all said before and would just add really: "I feel really quite tired tonight".


----------

